# Hate to V-8 if I don't have to...



## Tex (Oct 18, 2004)

I need input as to what truck or suv to buy that will pull (and stop) my 22' Ranger. I just heard that the length between axles is a factor also, more length equals less tail wagging? I saw Boashna's post on another thread pointing out that most driving will be to work and without the boat. Can I get away with a 6-cylinder?


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

what does the boat weigh? I think a well balanced trailer makes more of a differance than anything else........


----------



## duck44 (Feb 7, 2006)

I would not advise a 6 cylinder. I did pull a 20 foot bay boat with my 6 and in the summer had to turn on the heater to keep the temperature from rising too high. The MPG that you will gain between a 6 and 8 is not worth messing up your truck. I have a 1500 Chevrolet and have pulled 22 ft boats with no problem.


----------



## Tex (Oct 18, 2004)

The whole package is 4100 lbs. We do 3-4 trips a year to rockport, store it near Galveston and usually launch at Fat Boys or Tiki. I don't want to fuel a v-8 everyday while pulling the boat 30 times a year, though I will if necessary. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

With the f-150's that I have owned..........I actually got better gas mileage with the V8. These were 99' V6 and 02' V8 models. You are not going to gain much if anything from buying a V6 IMO. There is no comparison in towing or pulling your boat out of the water between the two. Also, may want to consider the resale factor. Get the V8, buy a hybrid for commuting, and go fishing


----------



## dfish (May 31, 2007)

I have 99 chevy V8 , and it gets better milage than the Ford V6 for I had .


----------



## Tex (Oct 18, 2004)

It's not just a mileage issue. There are suv's I like available in V6 and V8. That's $5-10,000 more on the purchase price of the vehicle.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

I concur with the previous posts..... a chevy V8 will get you 20mpg without a problem and it will tow the truck..... a v6 will probably get worse gas mileage or equal..... just get the v8.....


----------



## DCW (Aug 3, 2005)

I have an 04 Toyota Tacoma with a v6 and only get about 17-18 mpg on the hwy running 70 mph. I would get a v8 in fact I'm fixing to sell my truck and get a chevy 5.3 The toyota doesn't loke pulling my 18 duracraft down the road and I don't think it would pull the boat out of a wet ramp. It's 2 wd.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

A phrase comes to mind, Better to have and not need it, than to need it and not have it. I drive a 6 cylnder, but thats a whole nother story.


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

I feel your pain. I posted about buying a Tacoma a week or so ago. After much deliberation, consultation, constipation ect,ect.. I found myself buying a 08 standard cab Silverado 4x4. The biggest engine in a Tacoma is a v6. Thats ok but the wheel base is relatively small. I was told by a competent mechanic friend of mine that a 6 cyl would have to work very hard to pull a 20' cc. A small v8 would have a much easier time of it and gas milage difference is negligable, in fact the small v8 might get better because it won't have to work as hard. Everyone has there own opinion about whos brand truck is the best so I wont go there but I would opt for the small v8 if I were you.


----------



## Roby (Jul 12, 2005)

My buddy used to tow his 21' SeaHunt with a 95 4.3 chevy. The first time I went with him I thought this is going to be fun. The truck towed the boat with no problems and pulled up the ramp with ease. This is the coast and the only hills you are likely to encounter are overpasses. Most of the V-6s available to day make more power in stock form than the old 350 chevys everyone dotes on. The small V-8s would be your best choice if you don't want a gas hog. In '04 ford did not offer a 6 cylinder in the 1/2 ton.


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

everyone talks about small engines making so much more horsepower than the old engines. the difference is that the new small engines might peak there horsepower at 4000 rpm and that is a steep peak when you look at a dyno sheet, that peak will be the same with the torque. when you look at the larger motors that make the same horsepower, it is over the powerband from 1500 rpm up to 4000 rpm and it is at a much more consistant rate, not just a peak. are you gonna drive that v6 truck at 3-4000 rpm all day long? no freakin way if you dont wanna blow your motor. you want to be able to keep your foot light on the throttle and still have power on the low end when you are pulling the weight behind you.......


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

It is hard to sell a V6 1/2 ton.


----------



## sqwaby (Aug 4, 2005)

Get a small or mid size v8, the mpg difference between the 6 and the small v8 will be 1 or 2 at most when running solo. You'll probably get better mileage with the v8 when towing. Get a tow pkg. or at least a tranny cooler. If you end up opting for the 6cyl. get a high rear gear.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

BWH makes a good point. You could always get a diesel pickup. It will pull your boat, no problem and get better mileage than a V6 SUV.


----------



## Tex (Oct 18, 2004)

*liter size*

Thanks everybody, y'all gave me alot of really good information. I'm still looking and test driving. It's difficult because I really want an SUV that I can keep my gear in. I have a 5.4 F-150 Supercrew and it hauls great, but is a pain to put the gear in the backseat. And it's hard to find a strong, nice SUV at a good price. (Sorry to drag this out).

So when the SUV tech sheet tells me that the 3.6 liter is 280 HP @6200 rpm and the 4.2 liter is 350 HP @6800 rpm and that they each tow 5500 pounds, how can that be?

I think it's B.S. and maybe they tow that if you're running down the road at 6000 rpm. Correct????


----------



## Argo (May 21, 2004)

because they have the same frame and suspension and that is all they are rated at............... I would get a tahoe with a 5.3L v-8, they will tow your 6k easily and will also get 18-21mpg on the hwy...


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

I wish I would have read your post earlier. I just traded my cherry 07 Yukon with a 5.3 and it had a towing package. Tried to sell it for two months and couldnt give it away. As for V6 or V8 the number of cylinders really makes no difference. Its all about the displacement/cubic inch and torque. I would put the old Ford 300 straight six cylinder up against any 289 or 302 V8 they made. 

Its purely a marketing game for the manufacturers to even make a V-6 verses the v8. It cant cost more than 50.00 difference in manufacturing costs when mass produced but it plays a game in sales. Every manufacturer does it. Look at Echo weed eaters. They had two models exactly alike except for engine size. The only difference in the two engines was the cylinder and piston. They looked alike just a 2mm difference in bore size and had to cost within pennies of each other. At the dealer the 23.6cc was around 40.00 more than the 21.4cc one. BTW my new 08 Dodge is a straight six diesel and I love it.


----------



## Pocboy (Aug 12, 2004)

I have an '07 Silverado with the 4.8 liter V8 and I really like it so far. I have not towed anything yet but I've read that it tows just fine.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

My tundra v8 gets 19-20 mph on the highway. Probably 12 mph towing a 19 foot bayboat. It should tow that 22 footer just fine.


----------



## Surfmonkey (Mar 21, 2008)

Go with the V-8 or you will spend the next 4-5 years wishing you had...

I agree with the above--Better to have too much than not enough.


----------



## Tex (Oct 18, 2004)

*couldn't do it*

Thanks again for y'alls great info and help, I've learned alot.
So here's the decision, one I didn't see coming..........
Since I was looking at new SUV's, the 4.6 liter V8 Tahoe made the most sense. It'll definitely pull the Ranger Bay and you can dress them up on the inside. However, they cost 34 k plus and I just couldn't pull the trigger.
My 2002 F-150 (5.4 l V-8) has done a great job for 3 years and she's paid off.
I'll let her do the towing another 3 years and forego the new monthly truck note for the time being. Plus the F-150 gets pretty good mileage.

Thanks again.


----------

